# Bought surround sound, "clashes" with wireless router?



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

What could be the reason the surround sound system (with wireless speakers) could interfere with the wireless router?

It's as if they're riding on the same frequency - it's causing my internet surfing via the wireless router to drop quite frequently. However the internet surfing via wired cable isn't disturbed.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Just a thought ... there are certain routers that are easily overloaded by uTorrent ....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Is your router dual band ? (i.e., 5 Ghz & 2.4 GHZ)

If your router is not then most likely it is running on 2.4 GHz. Check the frequency of your wireless speakers, if they are running on 2.4 GHz then you are right, there is interference going on.

If you have a dual band try to lock in 5 GHz both your computer and your router. You PC might not be dual band compatible and in this case you might need to order a dual band adapter.

WNDR3800 Netgear router and Netgear Range Dual MAx are a good call if you are planning to upgrade.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the clues!

Don't use any sort of Torrent. Shall go check the frequencies...


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Red_Nosed said:


> What could be the reason the surround sound system (with wireless speakers) could interfere with the wireless router?
> 
> It's as if they're riding on the same frequency - it's causing my internet surfing via the wireless router to drop quite frequently. However the internet surfing via wired cable isn't disturbed.


What is the model number of each device?


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

glodny_krolik said:


> What is the model number of each device?


The wireless router is an old Linksys that's clashing with the surround sound's wireless transmitter JBL both definitely on 2.4GHz

I'll have to either climb up the bookshelf and behind the sofa where the respective items are placed or dig up the manual for an exact model. Not to worry.

Thanks for trying


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Buy a new router?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

jojo said:


> Buy a new router?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Buy RJ45 Mac adapter - cheaper!


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Red_Nosed said:


> The wireless router is an old Linksys that's clashing with the surround sound's wireless transmitter JBL both definitely on 2.4GHz
> 
> I'll have to either climb up the bookshelf and behind the sofa where the respective items are placed or dig up the manual for an exact model. Not to worry.
> 
> Thanks for trying


OK.. Until you manage to get the Model Numbers try the following:

1 - Close any active Bluetooth transmitting device and see if the problem still persist.

2- If doing the above did not have any effect, then use different transmitting channels either on your Linksys Router that of the Speakers.

3- Knowing the exact model/ part number can help me search for the real problem and its solution.

Good Luck!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

glodny_krolik said:


> OK.. Until you manage to get the Model Numbers try the following:
> 
> 1 - Close any active Bluetooth transmitting device and see if the problem still persist.
> 
> !


Bluetooth or wifi???

Jo xxx


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

glodny_krolik said:


> OK.. Until you manage to get the Model Numbers try the following:
> 
> 1 - Close any active Bluetooth transmitting device and see if the problem still persist.
> 
> ...


Bingo - planning to try out (2) on the speakers but as you said will need to confirm the exact model. Will try the manuals and the Internet first


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> Bluetooth or wifi???
> 
> Jo xxx


Step# 1 for Bluetooth
Step# 2 for the Wireless Transmitters


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

All Wifi devices use the same 2.4ghz frequency, however there are multiple channels within the same frequency and it is most likely that both devices are using overlapping channels.
You should be able on your Wifi router to select a different channel, there are usually from1 to 11 channels available.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I would assume Bluetooth since most wireless speakers and systems operate via Bluetooth and use the same 2.4GHz band - Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Helios said:


> All Wifi devices use the same 2.4ghz frequency, however there are multiple channels within the same frequency and it is most likely that both devices are using overlapping channels.
> You should be able on your Wifi router to select a different channel, there are usually from1 to 11 channels available.


Yes, what Helios said, although most modern routers have the ability to auto-switch channels to get the strongest signal.


----------

